# VVA - Viva Leisure



## System (31 May 2019)

Viva Leisure operates in the health and leisure industry in Australia offering membership to members who use the Company's health clubs with the majority operating under the Club Lime brand. The business was first established with a single club opening in 2004 and has since grown to 29 open clubs, with three additional clubs to be acquired upon listing and 16 (eight of these being a boutique offering) additional clubs scheduled to open this calendar year.

For the 12 months ending 30 June 2018, Viva Leisure generated revenue of $24.1 million and a statutory EBITDA of $5.2 million and for the six months ending 31 December 2018, Viva Leisure generated revenue of $15.1 million and a statutory EBITDA of $3.1 million.

It is anticipated that VVA will list on the ASX during June 2019.

http://www.vivaleisure.com.au


----------

